# Fairplex 2012



## rpc7271 (Jan 2, 2008)

Has the train show in Novebmer at the Fairplex in Pomona, Ca been canceled? I searched the web and found the Fairplex web site but can't find any info on it anywhere.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

You might look at the post that is already on this forum: SWGRS 2012... about 4 down from the top... 

the reason you found nothing is you did not search by the name of the show... the fairplex is big and hosts many shows... 

Greg


----------



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

It may be too far out to be on their coming events calender. Try searching Southwest Garden Railroad Show, its scheduled for Nov 3-4 and is still a go as far as I know. 


EDIT oops Greg I missed that too. While I cannot find a website there is a page of Facistbook. I know last years website had issues maybe he's just moving with the social networking stuff instead of a stand alone site?


----------

